# Family History - patient being adopted



## krssy70 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you are unable to obtain the Family History due to the patient being adopted, can you count pt is adopted as the family History?? 

Thank you,


----------



## LLovett (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, they get credit for family history when they state why they couldn't get it, ie patient is adopted and family history is unknown.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you take the time to inquire about the patient's family history and document that little information can be obtained because the patient is adopted, then I believe that will count. For most E&M visits you only need to document two of the three areas (Past, Family, or Social) so you may not even need Family History at all. I'm not an expert on this subject, so someone else speak up if I'm wrong!


----------



## krssy70 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you, that is what I thought, but wanted to confirm.


----------

